# mcat 2010 policy



## maheen (Aug 3, 2009)

The uhs website says that the mcat is necessary for private med schools in punjab too. Is that true?
I know that cmh requires it, but dont the rest of the private colleges have thier own tests? 
Can somebody please tell me whether Shifa requires applicants to pass the mcat other that its own entrance test too. And what about nust(AMC) and LMDC and stuff?
Could somebody please tell me the names of the private colleges which require the mcat too?
Im just really confused. I dont think I can make it into a govt college because theres too much competition and you need to do good on the mcat AND a levels. And last year barely anyone who took the non fsc mcat got in. Because the nust test is just 3 days before the mcat, i was thinking that ill just study hard for all the private med school tests. But then this new news came that private med schools also require the mcat :S
Im really confused and i didnt find any reference to this on the shifa, lmdc or nust website.
Please reply to this as soon as you guys can and provide me with some RELIABLE info. Because i really am on the verge of ditching the mcat and studying smoothly for the AMC test.

p.s: Whats the mcat weightege in govt schools? 30 percent?


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Not all medical schools require the test. Medical universities outside Punjab(like those located in Islamabad) like Shifa do not require the test.
Those universities that are affiliated to UHS require you to just pass the test at 60%
Some of these private universities are;
Lahore Medical and Dental College(LMDC)
Shareef Mediacal and Dental College(SMDC)
University Medical and Dental College Faisalabad
Multan Medical and Dental College
Combined Millitary Hospital College( CMH)
Fatima Memorial Hospital Medical and Dental College(FMH)
there might be others but I just know these...hope this helps...

Oh and yes the weight-age for the entry test is 30%


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

@maheen King edward and F.J (Fatima Jinnah) and colleges affiliated to UHS like Nishtar, RMC, Govt sector colleges in punjab and private colleges like CMH, FMH, CONTINENTAL, SHARIF, SHALAMAR, AKHTAR, bla bla.. ALL will require you to pass the UHS test with 60% .

So the first condition is that you get 60% in UHS test. If you get 60% then you will be considered for govt colleges... they will then combine ur merit with ur fsc weightage and see what your merit is.. If its somewhere between 83 - 90 u have a chance at govt sector colleges.. However if your combined merit with the UHS test is less then 83% then you will have to try private colleges which will HOLD their OWN tests. THEY will only see if you got 60% in uhs test or not. If you got 60% then they will see your marks in their own tests that they will hold. Based on your fsc equivalent weightage and your private college test marks they will then select you based on how well your combined merit is. Passing the uhs test with 60% is just a condition for private colleges affiliated to uhs.


AMC(NUST) Shifa have nothing to do with UHS. Therefore even if you fail the uhs test , AMC and Shifa will not care. UHS does not take their professional exams therefore they do not participate in this unfair practice of entrance tests etc. hope that answers your questions. For AMC only your O level and Entrance test will matter. Since you are probably DONE WITH a2 this year so they wont even look at your a levels, just your matric equivalence which you may have already submitted to the nust online thing. to sum it all up, amc = matric equivalence + nust entry test OR matric equivalence + sat 2 scores.


----------



## maheen (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks a lot 
Can somebody list GOOD private medical colleges here?
I mean loads of colleges seem to have appeared out of the blue in lahore while others like shifa and cmh are good. Could somebody list the good ones?
A lot of them just seem to be money making schemes to me


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

maheen said:


> thanks a lot
> Can somebody list GOOD private medical colleges here?
> I mean loads of colleges seem to have appeared out of the blue in lahore while others like shifa and cmh are good. Could somebody list the good ones?
> A lot of them just seem to be money making schemes to me


the reputed ones are :

In lahore : CMH FMH LMDC
Islamabad : Shifa, Fauji Foundation.


----------



## Zuriya (Jun 25, 2010)

GaRfield said:


> the reputed ones are :
> 
> In lahore : CMH FMH LMDC
> Islamabad : Shifa, Fauji Foundation.


 
You mean Foundation University in Islamabad?


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

Zuriya said:


> You mean Foundation University in Islamabad?


yes


----------



## Zuriya (Jun 25, 2010)

GaRfield said:


> the reputed ones are :
> 
> In lahore : CMH FMH LMDC
> Islamabad : Shifa, Fauji Foundation.


 
I haven't really heard good reviews about FUMC.. I'm not sure whethere to apply there or not #eek


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

Zuriya said:


> I haven't really heard good reviews about FUMC.. I'm not sure whethere to apply there or not #eek


it belongs to the army, so anything that belongs to the army always finds a way out to get any sort of accreditations etc if required in the future.


I do agree that fumc really "makes orange juice" out of you as said by a current student there but apart from that, thats the only college in islamabad after shifa that is worth applying to.


----------



## maheen (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anybody know about any practise questions book for the fsc entrance test that has topic wise mcqs? Like we have the redspot for a levels. I dont think there'd be a book that has topic wise questions for the fsc course (need it to study for nust (amc) though).

which practise book would you guys recommend for amc entrance test?


----------



## Zuriya (Jun 25, 2010)

GaRfield said:


> it belongs to the army, so anything that belongs to the army always finds a way out to get any sort of accreditations etc if required in the future.
> 
> 
> I do agree that fumc really "makes orange juice" out of you as said by a current student there but apart from that, thats the only college in islamabad after shifa that is worth applying to.


 


Well if that's the case.. I'd stick to Shifa I think #laugh


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't register for the NUST exam which is on 17. Can i apply in AMC with the UHS score?


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

Aminah Latif said:


> I didn't register for the NUST exam which is on 17. Can i apply in AMC with the UHS score?



nopeeeee


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Read the forum rules, thanks.
*


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

can anyone tell me when will uhs announce the result for mcat 2010??
i heard theres been some court writ involving the uhs and pmdc??


----------



## sanwal092 (Mar 1, 2010)

hey does anybody know that does merit % for admission into government colleges change every year...our academy authorities informed us that few years back the MCAT was pre-poned,not unlike this year and the merit % required that year fell down....so has anybody gto information on this???


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

at my time merit was very very high, last year it was low. this year Allah knowns now . it depends on highest marks of FSc and MCAT. and if you want to judge the medical colleges go to UHS website there go to result sections and take a look at results for MBBS and BDS last years. you would know better which are good which not.


----------



## sanwal092 (Mar 1, 2010)

this year the merit listing below 3000 all have less than 750 marks i mcat and there are 3145 MBBS seats.my merit listing is 2515.so anybody has any wild guess about what range woud the merit fall into???


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

You would be admitted then, it depends i think in Rahim yar khan your merit would be made.


----------



## Formanite19 (Aug 14, 2010)

Does 
*Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Medical & Dental College Lahore ..*

Required MCAT to be passed?

and Does Foundation medical college, iimc and islamabad medical and dental college also required MCAT to be passed which UHS took in JULY 20>>


----------



## hedwig1 (Aug 24, 2010)

can someone please tell me about the A'level MCAT this year? was it fair and did many A'level students make it? I have to decide between F.Sc and A'levels in a day or two and am really confused!!!


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

I would suggest you should do F.Sc if you plan on joining a Gov.med. college later but if you plan on going abroad after college than A levels is better. F.Sc is better for getting in most of the med.college's. They always have an upper hand.


----------



## fahad_ahmed (Mar 3, 2011)

hey everyone, so as disscussed above only uhs affiliated colleges needs u to pass mcat, so does these policies continue till now(2011)? I mean i've heard that there were alot of changes made in mcat policies for 2011 session....


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah ! UHS introduced a lot of changes in MCAT for 2011 onwards . . .

visit UHS site for details.!

now for taking admission in a UHS affiliated college, u have to just appear in MCAT, no matter how much marks u get in it.
but itz mentioned on PMDC site, that privates will b also obliged to consider 50% MCAT weightage, instead of taking their own tests, so u can realize MCAT's importance.

rest of the weightage will be of 40% FSC / Alevelz & 10% matric / olevelz.


----------



## fahad_ahmed (Mar 3, 2011)

So is it compulsory to just appear in the mcat or its required to pass it?

Well whats about universties which r not affiliated with uhs such as nust and aga khan? They need mcat too?


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

fahad_ahmed said:


> So is it compulsory to just appear in the mcat or its required to pass it?
> 
> Well whats about universties which r not affiliated with uhs such as nust and aga khan? They need mcat too?


nust entry test is another one!#yes


----------



## fahad_ahmed (Mar 3, 2011)

i meant to say that does nust and aga khan requires u to pass the mcat along with their own tests? Or they have nothing to do with the mcat whether we pass it or fail it...?


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Aga Khan says in its brochure 2010-11;

Requirements of the Pakistan Medical and
Dental Council (PMDC):

In accordance with the requirements of the Pakistan and
Medical Council (PMDC), all candidates who are
eligible to write the Centralized Admission Test of their
respective provinces must write that test. The University
will conduct its own admission process to develop a
provisional rank order for admissions. Admissions to the
Aga Khan University will be confirmed only if candidates
in the provisional rank order of the Aga Khan University
secure marks in their Centralized Provincial Admission
test in accordance with the decisions that will be taken by
the University nearer the time. This stipulation will not
be applicable to candidates from provinces where the
centralized admission test is not conducted.

In-short u'll hav 2 just appear for pmdc test (uhs mcat for punjab), there is nothing like passing percentage after the decisions made by lahore high court for last session, but uhs policy may change for current session regarding the passing percentage.

most probably same will b applicable for nust also.


----------



## fahad_ahmed (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanku anas for ur assistance. You proved helpful...


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi.
Just for clarification...can overseas students with an IBCC certificate sit in the entry test as local students? (I've heard that they can, just clarify please!)
IF yes, are they admitted based on their merit too or do they just have to get 60% in the entry test and get admitted as they're overseas as well.


----------

